# early 20s lamp?



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 22, 2019)

what type of lamp would have been on early 20s bikes? and where would the be mounted?


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

depends on how wealthy the bicycle owner was.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

an early 20's Lucas oil lamp.







However, from some of the ads from the early 20's, there were also electric lamps, using dry cell batteries.























An early 1920's Old Sol, their first step into electric lamps, though they typically made oil lamps.











So, I would say there was a mixture of oil lamps still being used, and the people who could afford the luxury of an electric lamp, probably laid out the money for them, as well as the dry cell batteries and battery tubes, or in the case of some of the higher end moto bikes, the tank was set up for the dry cell battery.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 22, 2019)

wow i had no idea....so i guess it would depend on the bike as well a higher end bike may have better bells and whistles


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

that would be my guess, I was not even a gleam in my Da's eye then, as he wasn't born until 30.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

however, as most of the electric lamps are above my price point at this time, I have oil lamps on my teens and twenties bicycles.  Although, one of the oil lamps has been converted to electric.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 22, 2019)

how about where the lamps were mounted....


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 22, 2019)

if you were looking for one for a 25 rollfast, any thoughts?


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

this is from the Henry Ford archives, a group of riders in the 1910's.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 22, 2019)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> how about where the lamps were mounted....



typically there were 3 mounting locations,

handlebar, head tube and fork leg.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 23, 2019)

so i notice that my rollfast has a door on the right side of the tank, that looks like a place for batteries or something...and there are holes in front of the box looks like wires may have went through.....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 23, 2019)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> so i notice that my rollfast has a door on the right side of the tank, that looks like a place for batteries or something...and there are holes in front of the box looks like wires may have went through.....




    We NEED Pictures        Please ?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 23, 2019)

ill get better pics


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 26, 2019)

That is a McCauley #1001 tall tank (toolbox).



The tank might be used with a 30s Delta Rooster headlight, which can be difficult to find.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 26, 2019)

i have a delta rooster on there now


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 26, 2019)

the add said the #1001 had two clips inside to hold two #6 dry cell batteries for a horn and a head light..... what would a light and horn look like?
'


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 28, 2019)

anyone have a pic of a headlight that you be period correct, that uses the battery in the tank....


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello!  I've got a couple of early electric headlights I can show you as examples of what was commonly used back then.  The style of headlights shown in these pictures were in use in the United States back in the 1920s-early 1930s.  They have an electric plug on the back that has a cloth wire, and that wire can be run into a battery tank like on your roll fast, or to a battery canister like I have.  The batteries these were powered by, were large dry cell telephone batteries.  Since those are nearly non existent now, I have my lights wired up to 2-3 D Cell Batteries.  Some headlights take  E10 light bulb, like seen on later bikes, and some take early automobile light bulbs; it just depends on the light you find.  I recommend one that takes an E10, as it draws less electricity.

Here is my 1935 Colson Rover's Electric Headlight.  It is rewired and does work.














I fabricated this bracket for it out of thick gauge galvanized steel, and it is modeled closely after originals I have seen.  It mounts to the handlebars.





The Delta headlight in this below image, alternatively, mounts to the handlebar stem bolt.  And still other headlights, mount in some other ways like to your truss rods; it just depends on what model of headlight you end up getting.  Good Luck with your projects, and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 28, 2019)

cool thank you for the pics...


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Dec 30, 2019)

so my tank #1001 could have held two #6 batteries like this?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 11, 2020)

still looking for a light that could hve been used on this bike...that uses the battery in the tank...i need to know what to look for,,,,


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 11, 2020)

Try to find a Rollfast catalog that shows your bike. It will have the headlight that they came with.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 11, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Try to find a Rollfast catalog that shows your bike. It will have the headlight that they came with.



where might i find that....


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 11, 2020)

I found some online but they show bikes without headlights, so any aftermarket light that was available at the time that you like would be good.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 11, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I found some online but they show bikes without headlights, so any aftermarket light that was available at the time that you like would be good.



the light would have to have a switch on it right ,,,because the batt is in the tank...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 11, 2020)

If  the tank does not have a place for a switch, then yes.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 12, 2020)

most lamps from that period had the switch on the lamp it self


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 12, 2020)

Handlebar mount.....switch on light...
Not sure of maker.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 12, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> Handlebar mount.....switch on light...
> Not sure of maker.
> 
> View attachment 1122757
> ...



iam looking for something in the mid 30s.....do you know the year, is it for sale


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 12, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> so my tank #1001 could have held two #6 batteries like this?
> 
> View attachment 1116501



so this type of batt would have went in my tank?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 12, 2020)

iam going to the winter bike swap meet this sat. ...iam wanting to know what to look for...thanks for any help


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's a1820s-30s Rollfast headlight.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 12, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Here's a1820s-30s Rollfast headlight.
> 
> View attachment 1123288
> 
> ...



so one like that may have been on a mid 30s bicycle like mine? where would it have been mounted?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2020)

On the handlebar, but, you started out asking for an early 20s light. now, it's mid thirties. Styles changed a lot beginning in the mid thirties, can you show us a picture of your bike?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 13, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> On the handlebar, but, you started out asking for an early 20s light. now, it's mid thirties. Styles changed a lot beginning in the mid thirties, can you show us a picture of your bike?



I was told it was 20s, then I posted pics on here, it was explained to me that it looked like a motor bike, with the seat post clamp being a collet type that dated it to mid 30s honestly I really don't know what I have lol ...my post is on here new to me 20s rollfast, ck it out maybe you can help...thanks


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 13, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> On the handlebar, but, you started out asking for an early 20s light. now, it's mid thirties. Styles changed a lot beginning in the mid thirties, can you show us a picture of your bike?



 when i bought the bike i ask for the original wood metal clad rims, thats what on it now....the ones in the pic are riding wheels


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 13, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> iam looking for something in the mid 30s.....do you know the year, is it for sale



I have a project it's going on unless I find a better one.
.......the one I'm looking for is a little pricey but if I find it I'll sell this one.
I'm not sure what year it is , but fits the motobike look.....I would guess 20s.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 13, 2020)

C M Gerlach said:


> I have a project it's going on unless I find a better one.
> .......the one I'm looking for is a little pricey but if I find it I'll sell this one.
> I'm not sure what year it is , but fits the motobike look.....I would guess 20s.



thanks.....


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 13, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> thanks.....



what ru looking for? iam going to a swap meet this sat


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 14, 2020)

Yes, I believe that the light that I have would be correct for your bicycle. It appears to be the same light as the one on Redline's bicycle in the other thread. My light is for sale or trade.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 14, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> Yes, I believe that the light that I have would be correct for your bicycle. It appears to be the same light as the one on Redline's bicycle in the other thread. My light is for sale or trade.



which bike does redline have?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 14, 2020)

anyone have a pic of what light mount looks like for the rollfast light for my bike thanks


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 14, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> On the handlebar, but, you started out asking for an early 20s light. now, it's mid thirties. Styles changed a lot beginning in the mid thirties, can you show us a picture of your bike?



looks like it mounts on the stem bolt...


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 14, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> anyone have a pic of what light mount looks like for the rollfast light for my bike thanks



i found one....on redlines post above


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 15, 2020)

Sold - Rollfast Tea Cup Head Light | Archive (sold)
					

Nice Rollfast teacup light with scripted glass lens. Sold as is and untested. Shipped in the USA only. I no longer take pay pal. USPS money orders only.   $150.00 Shipped




					thecabe.com
				



what year was the light, its different for other rollfast lights, it has raised area of glass at the top of the lens..


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 15, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> Sold - Rollfast Tea Cup Head Light | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> Nice Rollfast teacup light with scripted glass lens. Sold as is and untested. Shipped in the USA only. I no longer take pay pal. USPS money orders only.   $150.00 Shipped
> ...



Also, this one does not have a switch.


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 15, 2020)

I see...so iam trying to figure out,  I seen a scriped roll fast light with the hump or raised spot at the top of the lens and one with out the raised spot ...is it a year thing or model of a bike thing or? That's makes the difference?


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 16, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> so one like that may have been on a mid 30s bicycle like mine? where would it have been mounted?



do you know what the difference is with lens like yours and the scriped roll fast lens with the raised bump or visor at the top of the lens


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Jan 22, 2020)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> I see...so iam trying to figure out,  I seen a scriped roll fast light with the hump or raised spot at the top of the lens and one with out the raised spot ...is it a year thing or model of a bike thing or? That's makes the difference?



anyone?


----------

